# You love HGH but you cant afford ?



## MONSTRO (Dec 16, 2021)

Do you love hgh but you dont have the money to afford the right dosage to build muscle? I think we all have this problem. Have money to use 6 to 8ius every day is impossible for majority of the people. But with the newest innovations on this industry we have peptides that a lot of people think is bullshit and pros don’t use it. WRONG. They use , but they know how to use them.

MONSTRO Protocol:

*Right after workout take 200 / 300mcg GHRP6 and right after take a low dosage of HGH ( 3 to 4ius ). Shooting GHRP6 right before HGH will double is potency and 4ius will be like 8ius.

Sounds crazy but works amazing

MONSTRO


----------



## ftf (Dec 16, 2021)

What are the photos here for? Just in case we don't know what HGH means? It's interesting what you are saying about GHRP6 and HGH but other members are already calling you a shill and I wonder if that is why you are posting photos of HGH with your post.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 16, 2021)

ftf said:


> What are the photos here for? Just in case we don't know what HGH means? It's interesting what you are saying about GHRP6 and HGH but other members are already calling you a shill and I wonder if that is why you are posting photos of HGH with your post.








						Best HGH from Manufacturer EvalPharm / RusBIO
					

Surgery is the only way to fix it currently, and it's usually only done in extreme cases. I have it although it's not very pronounced. It was only after I began using GH that it started. I have used steroids for 25 plus years and never had it prior.  That's what I feared...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com
				









						Best HGH from Manufacturer EvalPharm / RusBIO
					

I'm pretty sure that dude used to say whatever GH Z/Pure Shit Labs was pushing is quality.  I aint fallin for this shit anymore.



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## Send0 (Dec 16, 2021)

Isn't GHRP6 almost the same price as HGH?


----------



## CJ (Dec 16, 2021)

And shouldn't this post be in YOUR thread?


----------



## MONSTRO (Dec 16, 2021)

GHRP6 same price as HGH ??? GHRP6 is the cheapest peptide you can get and it works amazing . great relation price results


----------



## Send0 (Dec 17, 2021)

MONSTRO said:


> GHRP6 same price as HGH ??? GHRP6 is the cheapest peptide you can get and it works amazing . great relation price results


Sorry, I was thinking you'd need a full kit per each kit of HGH. But if you're only using 300mcg, then a 10mg vial will last longer than I what I was originally thinking.


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 17, 2021)

MONSTRO said:


> Shooting GHRP6 right before HGH will double is potency and 4ius will be like 8ius


Not saying you're wrong, but how? A GHRP will signal a larger natural pulse, but any natural pulse would be shut down by injecting exogenous HGH.


----------



## Iamnatty (Dec 18, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> Not saying you're wrong, but how? A GHRP will signal a larger natural pulse, but any natural pulse would be shut down by injecting exogenous HGH.


Sounds like he full of shit


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 18, 2021)

Looks like another sales pitch. Anyone that’s familiar with @MONSTRO by now should know he’s not “helping out the new guys”. He’s in it for the coins. 

It’s like taking relationship advice from a hooker.


----------



## MONSTRO (Dec 18, 2021)

At least i can help them because i love what i do , all my life is coaching , i always prep myself and also i live die for this sport because this sport gives my life.
I born with disease that i cant do sports and bodybuilding safe my life and made me an athlete on stage . I have nothing to prove to you and many on forums that are fatty bastards behind computer telling beginners to do this and that whithout ever training in is life . Instead of criticize other people show your results ?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 18, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> Not saying you're wrong, but how? A GHRP will signal a larger natural pulse, but any natural pulse would be shut down by injecting exogenous HGH.



Not neccesarily
That's kind of like saying "HCG wont do.anythinf because you have exogenous testosterone in your system and as such, your Hypothalamus/Pituatary are shut down and cant signal.
But as we know HCG does signal T production in the Testes artificially despite your body signaling to stop production.

I read about pituitary GH signalling shutdown induced by exogenous GH somewhere, and it was extremely temporary.... like ridiculously so
I think @janoshik was involved or started the discussion, but my memory is shit and it was a few years ago.

So despite my dislike of MONSTRO
He could be relativly correct to an extent
But I cant remember for the life of me.


----------



## janoshik (Dec 18, 2021)

Correct! As far as I am aware the "GH Shutdown" is better measured in hours rather than days.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 18, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Not neccesarily
> That's kind of like saying "HCG wont do.anythinf because you have exogenous testosterone in your system and as such, your Hypothalamus/Pituatary are shut down and cant signal.
> But as we know HCG does signal T production in the Testes artificially despite your body signaling to stop production.
> 
> ...


From what I understand, you could take GH in the morning, and still produce endogenous GH as you go into the hours leading into bed time.

However monstro is saying he takes GHRP6 right before his HGH shot. I honestly don't know if GHRP6 has enough time to pulse before GH starts peaking 30 minutes post injection.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 18, 2021)

Send0 said:


> From what I understand, you could take GH in the morning, and still produce endogenous GH as you go into the hours leading into bed time.
> 
> However monstro is saying be takes GHRP6 right before his HGH shot. I honestly don't know if GHRP6 has enough time to pulse before GH starts peaking 30 minutes post injection.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



No clue to be honest
It's an interesting concept
In THEORY (Since there is very little evidence to back it up) 

it COULD potentially work the same way as Test/HCG on TRT
it will increase your overall FT and TT

I would ASSUME, due to what @janoshik said, and how insane the pituitary is at GH production recovery, you could potentially see an increase in IGF1, which is obviously the goal

I wouldn't think its massively worth it
But I've never tried GHRP6

Would be interested to see IGF1 scores on them though


----------



## MONSTRO (Dec 18, 2021)

Shoot GHRP6 then 20min later HGH then 20min later insulin 

all intramuscular i never use anything sub


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 19, 2021)

yeaaa no, GHRP enhances natural GH, HGH Is exogenous. Not sure how this works in theory or in practice


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 19, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> yeaaa no, GHRP enhances natural GH, HGH Is exogenous. Not sure how this works in theory or in practice



I put a brief description up above
(With zero evidence... well, because the evidence literally does not exist...lol)

HCG increases endogenous testosterone
Even when on TRT, which is a higher level of exogenous testosterone.

So theoretically, the two arent the technical antithesis of eachother.

Theoretically at least.... however,  I'd have to go through the numbers on GHRP effectiveness and dosages... before I have a little experiment where I pin both.

I'm willing to bet its not worth it TBH
But sounds like fun anyways


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 19, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> yeaaa no, GHRP enhances natural GH, HGH Is exogenous. Not sure how this works in theory or in practice



Side note, for me personally, not a fan of secretagogues, when I can just use the real shit, ya know?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 19, 2021)

It’s an old protocol originally discussed when GHRP6 was being released by peptide companies. The thought was it would be “synergistic” (1+1=3). Google search and you’ll see how old the discussions are. This talk isn’t “new”

This and using MK-677 with HGH have been tossed around and discussed. But the small increase of HGH excreted by the body really pales in comparison to the typical 4 iu protocol of exogenous HGH - does that really add a lot?? No. HGH + insulin is powerful. Putting GHRP6 in is like chipping a quarter into the $100 bar tab. 

If it really worked more people would be familiar with it. It’s broscience though. If you have the money for real HGH, you obviously wouldn’t do this.

The way HCG works isn’t a good comparison either. The HPTA works entirely different. Apples to oranges.


----------



## janoshik (Dec 19, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> HGH + insulin is powerful.


word


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 19, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s an old protocol originally discussed when GHRP6 was being released by peptide companies. The thought was it would be “synergistic” (1+1=3). Google search and you’ll see how old the discussions are. This talk isn’t “new”
> 
> This and using MK-677 with HGH have been tossed around and discussed. But the small increase of HGH excreted by the body really pales in comparison to the typical 4 iu protocol of exogenous HGH - does that really add a lot?? No. HGH + insulin is powerful. Putting GHRP6 in is like chipping a quarter into the $100 bar tab.
> 
> ...



Makes sense
Definitly saves me some time
Kinds figured it wouldnt be massive change 

Thanks


----------



## GSgator (Dec 21, 2021)

I never could get on board with these so called peptides that are suppose to create or mimic a natural GH pulse in your body. As you age these hormones naturally decrease production so why am I trying to force a response to mimic a natural pulse IMO this would be the time to  intervene  and add in a  synthetic source. Being in my 40’s and being  diagnosed with Low T doesn’t mean I can run to GNC and get some  supps that will naturally increase my testosterone and expect great results.


----------

